# شرح سريع بالصور عن عمل مشروع بالـ hap



## ammar-sl (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين
اللهم صلي و بارك على محمد و على آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما

اللهم صلي و بارك على أمنا الصديقة بنت الصديق عائشة وسلم تسليما

أحبابي الكرام هذا شرح سريع بالصور عن كيفية إنشاء مشروع على الهاب بحيث يتطرق فقط للأمور المتعلقة بحمل التبريد, أي أن الغاية منه هو كيفية حساب حمل التبريد الكلي و تدفق الهواء اللازم للتهوية

أحبابي الكرام هذا المنتدى هو باب كبير من أبواب الصدقة الجارية فاغتنموه.


----------



## zaki5555 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ahmed_n (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم..أخي الكريم وبارك اللهُ فيك على هذة الصدقة الجارية ونسئل اللهُ لك أن يرزق الخير كُله ويطعمك من طيبات الدنيا والأخرة..وصلي اللهم على رسولنا محمداً (صلى الله علية وسلم) وعلى أله (وأزواجة الطيبين الطاهرين من أُفك الذين كفروا وأشركوا)  وعلى صحبة وسلم..والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتةُ


----------



## ahmed bary (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر وربنا يبارك لك هذا العمل


----------



## hamadalx (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ... ياحبذا تطبقه لنا على مشروع كامل ... بنفس الطريقة التى قدمتها لنا... أعرف بأنها سوف تتطلب منك مجهود ووقت .... إن شاء الله تكتب فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محب الحرمين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

والله العظيم تسلم تسلم تسلم
ما شاء الله علي المجهود الكبير
بصراحة مش عارف اشكرك ازاي
ياريت بقي لو عندك كم مشروع ترفعهم ويبقي تميت الجميل


----------



## eng.muneer (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mech_mahmoud (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ammar-sl (25 سبتمبر 2010)

تكرم عيونكم أخواني
الله يجزيكم الخير و يبارك فيكم

حاليا عندي مشروع عالهاب لمبنى مكون من أربعة طوابق في المرفقات
ولكن للأسف الرسم غير موجود لأني تركت العمل من فترة قريبة


وإن شاء الله سوف أنفذ مشروع على الهاب مع ملف الرسم

وتكرم عيونكم


----------



## samy m (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ألف شكر يا هندسة ...مجهود روووووووووعة........ربنا يباركلك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا . وشكرا*​


----------



## KHALIDDABABI (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## alaa_84 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## objector (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا الممجهود الرائع


----------



## مستريورك (29 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م.رامي قاسم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا باش مهندس وربنا يبارك لك على هذا العمل


----------



## ammar-sl (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيكم و يجزيكم الخير

و شكرا على مروركم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس ميكانيكاقوى (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام محمد (15 فبراير 2011)

عنجد شي حلو وتعاون جميل من الأعضاء 
الله يوفقكون


----------



## الانجينيير (15 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mechanic power (15 فبراير 2011)

الله لوى التوفيق


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (17 فبراير 2011)

عمل رائع شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## mohamedtop (18 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله الله فيك


----------



## goor20 (19 فبراير 2011)

thanx a lot


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (20 فبراير 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وائل البرعى (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن رجاء وضع المبن المكون من ثمانية أدوار مرة أخري لأنه لآ يعمل


----------



## welding eng (27 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد_86 (20 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## goor20 (20 مارس 2011)

tnx


----------



## mechanic power (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## noreldin2000 (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-faresmuradagha (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng-faresmuradagha (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng-faresmuradagha (28 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng-faresmuradagha (28 أبريل 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng-faresmuradagha (28 أبريل 2011)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## hastiaref2007 (28 أبريل 2011)

*الف شكر وربنا يبارك لك هذا العمل*​


----------



## mohamed alhmad (28 أبريل 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amr fathy (29 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## waeool (29 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## goor20 (29 أبريل 2011)

god bless u


----------



## متعب البقمي (29 أبريل 2011)

مشكــــــووور .....يعطيك العافية وجزا الله خير من أفاد واستفاد


----------



## mechanic power (29 أبريل 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## eng - mahmoud (29 أبريل 2011)

الله يوافقك


----------



## اسلام عمار (4 يوليو 2011)

الله يوافقك الفيديو لايعمل للللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## fahd11989 (4 يوليو 2011)

_* جزاك الله خيرا*_


----------



## هشام محمد علي حسن (4 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ربنا يجعله في ميزان
حسناتك شرح روووووووووووووووووووعة يا ريت لو تكمل باقي الشرح
:12::12::12:


----------



## تامر النجار (5 يوليو 2011)

ممتاز فعلا زادك الله علما


----------



## champions37 (3 مارس 2012)

شكرا اااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## moodelewa (26 مارس 2012)

:28:


----------



## sir_nour (27 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## drmady (28 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم صاحب الموضوع ، وسلم الله لسانك فعلا المنتدي دة صدقة جارية ولابد لكل شخص عاقل ان يغتنمه والا يبخل بما عنده من علم


----------



## محمد تكيف (28 مارس 2012)

*الف شكر وربنا يبارك لك هذا العمل*​


----------



## hamid1972 (27 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (27 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز


----------



## ساكانا (27 أبريل 2012)

الشكر الجزيل لك اخي.... على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (28 أبريل 2012)

*احسنت مهندس عمار وبارك الله فيك ... انا حديث في استخدام البرنامج وما قدمته مفيد جدا لي .... ننتظر منك المزيد لعموم الفائدة .... عمل ممتاز *


----------



## ben_sala7 (28 أبريل 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمد_86 (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمدعبدالمعطى (28 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا من اخوانى مشروع على الهاب لشلر مركزى 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمدعبدالمعطى (28 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليم 
المشروع المثبت فى المنتى مش شغال باسم 
oleya.rar


----------



## احمدعبدالمعطى (28 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليم 
المشروع المثبت فى المنتى مش شغال باسم 
oleya.rar


----------



## أكرم حمزه (28 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
أضم صوتي للأخوه في أن الملف للمشروع مش شغال ياريت أي احد عنده مشروع محسوب بالهاب يضعه بالمنتدى اخوان نريد ان نرى حسابات ختاميه تضهر الحمل الحراري لكل Space بالطن او بالكيلو واط 
مع شكري للجميع


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (28 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيكم *:75:


----------



## hany27 (18 مايو 2012)

*م/هانى*

*شكرا لاخى الكريم*


----------



## محمد العطفي (19 مايو 2012)

بارك الله في عملك ومجهودك الجميل


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (8 أغسطس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك 
*


----------



## fhafsi (12 أغسطس 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ماهر بيرقدار (12 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام عمار (12 أغسطس 2012)

ماحدش عمل حاجة


----------



## اسلام عمار (15 أغسطس 2012)

الله المستعان


----------



## mahmod_yosry (17 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ibraessa (20 أغسطس 2012)

اخي بارك الله فيك ممكن تشرح لنا كيفية تشغيل المشروع الذي ارسلته لنا في برنامج الهاب اي طريقة فتح البيانات والاطلاع على المشروع في برنامج الهاب وشكرا


----------



## Ihab-b (21 أغسطس 2012)

*والله أنك رائع وبجد شكرا وإنشاء الله تلاقي الخير في كل خطوة في حياتك
*


----------



## drmady (22 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (22 أغسطس 2012)

احسنت جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

